# !! spitfire re-launches percussion - new content, next gen new features, free update to existing use



## british_bpm (Mar 5, 2015)

We’re delighted to announce a major update to our jewel-in-the-crown line, the award winning Spitfire Percussion by Joby Burgess. This is the fifth major update to this product in as many years, and is free to all existing customers. Not only does this update contain interface and feature enhancements, but also some incredible new content!

We believe Spitfire Percussion to be the definitive collection of its class; the highest quality instruments played by a master of his craft, in one of the greatest scoring stages in the world via arguably the finest signal path of any sample library, deep sampled with an up-to-the-minute approach to interface design and scripting based on our near decade of experience making the finest orchestral samples in the land! Alongside definitive timpani, bass drums, cymbals, snares and many other orchestral staples are a simply seminal collection of mallets, with a Marimba that Sound On Sound Magazine described “is to die for”.

For those of you who have yet to sample the delights herein, we’re offering a rare opportunity to get your hands on Spitfire Percussion V5 with a 15% discount + a 15% discount voucher* off any other of our products (this discount voucher is a time limited one which expires on the 1st of April 2015). *If you want to find out more or grab this seminal anthology of percussive delights for a mere £296 (RRP £349, promo offer ends 1st April) go HERE.*

V5 UPDATES INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING FEATURE ENHANCEMENTS AND ADDITIONAL CONTENT:


*
[*]ADDED: New recordings for glockenspiel rolls
[*]ADDED: New recordings for glockenspiel hard sticks
[*]ADDED: New recordings for marimba rolls
[*]ADDED: New recordings for vibraphone rolls
[*]ADDED: New 'Muted Roll' articulation for timpani that provides a muted decay to the roll
[*]ADDED: Instrument 'all in ones' to combine sections of the orchestra into easy-to-map patches
[*]ADDED: 'Premade ensembles' pull together commonly used instrument ensembles
[*]ADDED: Built in help system to get you started with the new Kickstart systemUPDATE: Moved to the Kickstart codebase to allow greater mapping customisation
[*]UPDATE: Swells and FX release can now be controlled via the 'Releases' slider
[*]UPDATE: Mixer presets - copy, paste, load and save mixer presets between instruments and patches
[*]UPDATE: Various roll releases adjusted to be slightly less noticeable
[*]UPDATE: New option to access instruments rolls by pressing the 'Hit' technique at velocity 127*



By spending nearly a month in the hall at Air Studios to create this library we ensured that it was going to be future proofed. This update is part of a long line of free enhancements that keep our entire range fresh and able to deal with the modern stresses and strains of successful commercial music production combined with experience we have gained in the field creating some 50+ products since V1.0 of Percussion!

*THIS IS A KONTAKT "PLAYER" LIBRARY AND NEEDS NO FURTHER PURCHASE TO RUN.*

*If you want to find out more or grab this seminal anthology of percussive delights for a mere £296 + an extra 15%-off discount* (RRP £349, promo offer ends 1st April) go HERE.*

* This is a unique single use discount code that can be applied to an entire cart of goods. It will be sent along with download email info once percussion has been purchased. It cannot be use in conjunction with any other promo and bundles are exempt. The discount code will expire on the 1st of April.

All the best, 

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice Spitfire, very nice!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - Re-Launch Promo DETAILS*

Thanks, looking forward to this update!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - Re-Launch Promo DETAILS*

Brilliant  when will this be available ?


----------



## synthetic (Mar 5, 2015)

SO AWESOME. Can't wait for my download link.


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - DL Links Going Live Now + PROMO DEALS*

This is available to buy now and links to the new material are being sent out to the Perc user base as we speak, please wait up to 24 hours before contacting us, the emails are staggered to prevent server meltdown. FYI distribution commenced at 4pm GMT.

Here's a quick YouTube showing you how best to get up and running:



Whilst you're waiting here's an offering from CH showing off the mallets in perc:

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4815115%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]

Best.

The SF Team.


----------



## benmrx (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - Re-Launch Promo DETAILS*

Wow! Stoked!!!


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 5, 2015)

This is why I love SF - they never give birth to something and then abandon it. Several years after, and they are still updating this library with new content - for free!! 

Cheers, SF!

W.


----------



## renegade (Mar 5, 2015)

_"ADDED: Instrument 'all in ones' to combine sections of the orchestra into easy-to-map patches"_

Great addition 
Thanks


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 5, 2015)

You guys rock. What a fantastic update. You have great timing, ingratiating yourselves just before payday...


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Wasn't expecting that! Certainly much appreciated, really like the new All in One Patches!


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 5, 2015)

For those of us using edrums this new mapping helps tremendously, many thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't got any birthday present today. This is the best gift for my B'day Ty!
Looking forward to get the e-mail!

Best
Ryan


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Thanks Guys! Much appreciation!
Dave


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Great! Thank you!  

I'm now downloading. It's 24.7Gb..is this right? Will I have to download the whole library again?


----------



## tokatila (Mar 5, 2015)

Ryan @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> I haven't got any birthday present today. This is the best gift for my B'day Ty!
> Looking forward to get the e-mail!
> 
> Best
> Ryan



Happy Birthday, Mr Ryan.

Thanks for the update, Spitfire.


----------



## Maestro77 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Oh man, I ranted and raved just 2 weeks ago about the shortcomings of this library. Please allow me to insert foot into mouth. You sneaky chaps! Awesome update, pretty much erases all my gripes. Looking forward to re-discovering it.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*



Maestro77 @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Oh man, I ranted and raved just 2 weeks ago about the shortcomings of this library. Please allow me to insert foot into mouth. You sneaky chaps! Awesome update, pretty much erases all my gripes. Looking forward to re-discovering it.



 Based on some recent threads, couldn't help but smile when I saw this announcement. They must have known the update was due out shortly, but couldn't say anything at the time. And so several people had lots to request or suggest recently.

Many thanks to everyone at Spitfire; looking forward to the update.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Woohoo! Was about to pull the trigger on this next week, perfect timing!


----------



## kclements (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent!!! Can't wait to get this update. 

Thanks Spitfire - you guys rock!

cheers
kc


----------



## brett (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Pretty impressive to be at a v5 for a purchase I made that long ago. Full marks guys

Cheers


----------



## 667 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is great, really appreciate the update to this library.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Thanks Paul & Christian!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Wow! Completely unexpected and totally awesome - thanks guys! 8)


----------



## ag75 (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome update! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 6, 2015)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2015)

Paul/Christian: I think you forgot to export the glockenspiel in the "nude" version of Raise the Atocha. Around TC 00:32
btw: A very nice track!

Best
Ryan


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Very happy with this update so far!

I ended up starting from scratch, using the un-mapped patches.

I have to say that due to the much more logical layout and possibility for organizing, I discovered articulations which I didn't know existed!

This update makes my favorite percussion library 100% more usable.
Excellent!


----------



## mk282 (Mar 6, 2015)

You're not supposed to share NKI patches which are watermarked with your personal info, Patrick... Just FYI.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 6, 2015)

mk282 @ Fri Mar 06 said:


> You're not supposed to share NKI patches which are watermarked with your personal info, Patrick... Just FYI.



Thanks for the heads up mk282. I removed the offer to share my all snares patch...


----------



## TakeABow (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

HOLY SMOKES! 

=o =o 

Seriously anyone who says Spitfire doesn't update their stuff enough... 

Spitfire working hard and delivering great products as always.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Quite a change to the interface, and as I get used to it, am starting to see some of the advantages. I suspect Blake did much of the design? I've even enjoyed reading the tip pop-ups, and think they should prove to be useful for both previous users and new purchasers. And as Patrick mentioned, I also seem to be finding a few articulations of which I was not aware previously. I expect many users keep coming back to their favourites time after time, and so sometimes an update is useful for refreshing one's perspective.  I never expected another update for this library either, so am more than impressed by this latest release.


----------



## windshore (Mar 6, 2015)

LOVE IT!!!
Thank you SF yet again!!!


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe it was Dinah Washington that first sang: 
What Difference an interface Makes


----------



## Siebert (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

I am especially pleased that vibraphone and marimba rolls have been included in this update.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Yeah, a very nice gesture to have these extra articulations, indeed  

A couple of things tho.... i really miss the 2 handed option for timpani..., does not seem possible with v5 ? Rather strange decision...., Its always better with 2 hands, u know.

Also, would be nice to define individual Ks`s for tuned percussion articulations as well, not just the starting kS ? Like we can in the older version.

Cuz some of us might have specific setups and expression maps that will not be compatible with V5 this way...., well..i do , atleast  Thnx : )


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Snares All was really nice as well. Snare Ensemble is a different vibe.

Mr A


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Hi,

Please see here:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=526

...and here:



For details of how to use the new Kickstart engine to configure the drums to your own needs/ tastes/ requirements. (See 2 finger mapping)

Kind regards.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Hi .
Oh yes, but i would not ask if it were that simple and obvious , would I ? 

In case you forgot, here is how the Timpani Instrument looks in V5.

I cannot seem to find a 2 hand configuration available nor can I set individual KS`s...just the entire range? Unless there is a hidden GUI button somewhere, of course..

Anyway..., not a very big deal..but i imagine most folks use a 2 handed Timpani patch most of the time..., i know i do , atleast 

Or am i missing something...? 

THanx.


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

The service team is remote at weekends, we'll endeavour to post instruction on how to do this using Kickstart and Multis on Monday.

All the best.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*



Pzy-Clone @ Sun Mar 15 said:


> Hi .
> Oh yes, but i would not ask if it were that simple and obvious , would I ?
> 
> In case you forgot, here is how the Timpani Instrument looks in V5.
> ...



I agree with Pzy that this would be most desirable as a "simple" selectable option.

@Pzy - Maybe you can use two Kontakt instances and map each to different notes? Then save as a Multi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew14JOcFbnQ&t=6m7s (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew14JOcFbnQ&amp;t=6m7s)

I haven't tried this yet, but it seems like it might work. Let me know if you try it.
Greg


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

Well, obviously you could load 2 identical patches and transpose one of them, altho i rather think that is a less elegant and un-needed solution that might mess with the RR cycles, plus you have to tweak 2 patches if you make any changes etc, ..kinda klumsy and akward, ..but yeah...that would be a solution,...

For now i will just continue using the v4 patches which has the features i need  

But, ... better still tho...if Spitfire found the energy in a future update to have a 2 finger alternative ( errr) for tuned instruments as well


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

*BUG REPORT*

*Tuned - Timpani* patch
Keys E2; F2 (same samples, pitched)
Velocity - 127
There's one strange roundrobin that sounds completely off (like a rimshot or something)
Just press these keys until you hear it - it's pretty obvious.

Otherwise - a lovely update, appreciate all the work you put in it, would be great if you could hotfix this little issue.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got around to installing this and THANK YOU for updating the way articulations can be mapped! 

And thank you for the new content!


----------



## BachN4th (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE RE-LAUNCHES PERCUSSION - New CONTENT, Next Gen New FEATURES, FREE Update To Existing Users + NEW PROMO D*

(Can't yet post to Spitfire forums, so posting here for now)

Potential Bugs:

In the unmapped ensemble - unpitched metal: Cymbals High seems to have hard stick and soft mallet sounds reversed from their label. Cymbals medium and low are fine.

Temple Blocks and Woodblock (in unmapped - unpitched wood), Clicking temple blocks silhouette brings up wood block mapping panel on the right, and vice versa for wood blocks silhouette. Also, typo "tembleblocks"


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 28, 2015)

Great update, thanks for the new content. I'd love to see xylo rolls as well someday if you guys ever do more recording for this library.


----------

